# How to install a manifold for shower head and faucet



## Randy32545 (Mar 26, 2006)

Need to replace manifold for shower head and faucet what do i need as for as tools and materials??


----------



## Atricaudatus (Apr 11, 2005)

Randy32545 said:


> Need to replace manifold for shower head and faucet what do i need as for as tools and materials??


Randy,
I would love to help you, but the information here is pretty sparse. Piping material copper, pex, galvanized or what? Define how your using the term "manifold" as that means different things to different plumbers. Are you just doing a change out of a tub/shower valve?

It's awfully hard to tell you what tools and materials you need without a lot more info. From your question, I think it's safe to assume you're not a plumber.

:blink:


----------



## firemike (Dec 11, 2005)

Randy,

I m not trying to demean you or anything, but changing out a shower valve ( I assume by manifold you mean valve assembly) and head is plumbing 101. If you don't have any idea what you need, I would guess that you probably don't have the skills necessary to complete it either. 

As Atricaudatis said, more info is needed. You might want to consider getting a friend with some good plumbing knowledge to help you, as there are several things that have to be considered when changing out the shower valve.


----------



## logical (Jan 5, 2006)

Randy32545 said:


> Need to replace manifold for shower head and faucet what do i need as for as tools and materials??


Some pipe more or less the same size as what's there now, a pick axe, a sawzall, solder and a propane torch.


----------



## aladixiedarling (Apr 25, 2008)

I read Randy's message and the answers I see make me suspect those who answered have not replaced a manifold either.

I have a shower cartridge seat that is chipped. The center of it is round so I can't find a tool that will grip and remove it, unscrew it as it were. I think my only choice is to replace the shower manifold. If you guys don't know what a manifold is.....geezzz.

Draw in your mind....there are the water lines from hot and cold. From there you must feed water to either two or three handles that turn on hot, cold water and maybe switch between shower head and tub faucet.

Behind the wall is a horizontal pipe that accommodates those 3 handles. The manifold. Inside the handles, in my case, are cartriges and in the manifold are the seats the cartriges shut or open to run water to the head or the faucet.

I have a broken seat which is round. I can find nothing that will grip the seat to unscrew it so I think my only choice is to replace the manifold. The assembly is so old the cartridges are not quite the correct ones anyhow...the assembly is really old.

Now can some of you guys tell me the best way to replace that manifold? I don't get this kind of job often...this is a really old house. I am working with copper pipes. I have a really poor access as well so before I rip out some wall I want to know I can finish this off.

Thanks

Dixie...yep, female but that don't make me totally worthless. I had to pick up after my old man who died and left me with younguns to raise. Brings more income than secretary work.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)




----------



## 22rifle (Apr 23, 2008)

Dixie, I couldn't care less about your gender. But I do care about your attitude.

And due to your attitude I am walking away without helping you.

Hire a plumber. You are not qualified to replace a T&S valve by any shot.

Besides, don't be lying to us and putting down your trade as plumbing & plumbing repair. I hate being lied to.


----------



## threaderman (Nov 15, 2007)

Randy32545 said:


> Need to replace manifold for shower head and faucet what do i need as for as tools and materials??


 
A Permit!


----------



## masterk (Dec 29, 2007)

#1 and #5 sound like they may be the same with different user names.
If your not then I will say sorry in advance.
This is not the DYI link.
They make a tool to remove that seat.
I have never had a seat that I could not remove.
Last I don't want to be too rude but if you were in plumbing you would not be asking this basic type of question.


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

a phone book and a telephone?


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Hey, according to the Delta box's
instructions, all you need is a 
crescent wrench, screw driver,
teflon tape, and safety glasses! :clap:





Attitude helps too.:whistling


----------



## MAD Renovations (Nov 18, 2007)

At the end of a hard day or week on site I love coming home reading this s**t...... You guys are the best.:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## key tile (Apr 27, 2008)

*a pick axe*

:thumbup::thumbup:


logical said:


> Some pipe more or less the same size as what's there now, a pick axe, a sawzall, solder and a propane torch.


----------



## bujaly (Dec 16, 2006)

WOW!!! 
I would start with the INSTRUCTIONS!!!
That's just me though!!


----------

